
Show HN: InaPic: Yet Another Photo App that Isn't So. Smart Photo Albums. - ksolanki
http://getinapic.com<p>What is InaPic?: Photo sharing + Image recognition.
InaPic gives you photo albums with multiple collaborators. It then automatically organizes thousands of photos contributed by tens of users. This is accomplished by state-of-the-art image recognition technology. Clutter is removed by stacking repeating pictures, and highlights are created with a single click, which can seamlessly be shared on a more open forum such as Facebook or Flickr.<p>I invite you to check InaPic's self-organizing photo albums on getinapic.com. Some of the features mentioned above are currently being built so this is a dry demo of how it would look like. The shown results are created completely automatically, though. I am posting it early because I want your honest feedback!<p>Why InaPic?: So many photos, so less time. We believe, technology should assist in organizing our photos (say, by backdrop, by people, and by place). We should be able to tag photos in a bunch (stacks created by image matching). We should be able to search them by content. Also, we do activities in groups, then why do we have lonely albums? On-the-fly group albums is the InaPic's way. Please see the about page for brief description on our beliefs: http://getinapic.com/about<p>But why InaPic, really?: One day we will surely have technology seamlessly organize our photo albums. Why not now? Why not by us?<p>Here's my story: When I left my job about an year back I knew nothing about how to do startups. Heck, I didn't even know about hacker news. Flashback to early 2010: With a PhD in image processing/information hiding, I was happily researching and hacking computer vision projects for DARPA and Navy. Then one day it struck me: What am I doing that's creating value to the world? Am I doing anything worthwhile that could justify my time, effort, and even my salary? This feeling stayed in me for good 6-9 months. (I think) I am fairly respected in academia for my research contributions (&#62;400 citations). So I thought of moving to academia. But the urge to build something useful overpowered my fears of uncertainty, and with support from my wonderful wife, I decided to leave my job to do a startup. The goal was to build a consumer startup around computer vision and image analysis. The first thing we built was LinkaPic (http://linkapic.com) a mobile visual search engine that would be the wikipedia for the real world. After a few months of struggling to market the idea, I realized that it is too broad and too vague for greater market adoption. Then came the depression. After struggling for a couple of months almost doing nothing, came the pivot. Using the same technology, we set out to build InaPic, and here I am, posting this, exactly 300 days after I signed up for hacker news.<p>Lastly, are you a python/django and/or javascript hacker and love InaPic so much as to want to join me in building it? Please send me an email (address in my profile).
======
sriyer10
Great tool! Very intuitive for the novice photographer struggling with
cataloging his/her pictures. Love the highlight feature that lets you collate
pics that are worth sharing versus those that are relatively ordinary and best
kept under wraps. All in all, I'm impressed by this particular application of
image recognition technology. Kudos and keep up the good work!

------
sinjeet
Simply Amazing. Site design is really cool, and this application is really a
must have for professional as well as any novice photographer to extract
pictures in a manner that makes sense!! To my opinion, this tool makes 1000s
of snaps of a single trip enjoyable and not like, "Oh God... let's get over
with".

~~~
ksolanki
Glad you like it. InaPic indeed is built to help organize thousands of photos
and make the process seamless. Hoping to receive more feedback from the
community!

------
vjthakkar
Takes me days to collect and organize pics after every trip...Can't put a
price on such memories so painstakingly hand-sorted them but always wished
someone would do that for me... I guess, this InaPic genie is the
answer...Kudos for the design...Looking forward to the full-featured app...

------
geniji2001
Finally somebody is fixing the real problem...organizing pictures in SINGLE
CLICK....heck,why am I still using picasa!!!,

------
sidcool
For the lazy <http://getinapic.com>

------
nsolanki
This sounds very interesting. Would definitely try this.

------
joncooper
I sent you an email. Would love to chat.

------
snowleopard1010
I always wanted something like this :)

